# Goat Power video



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

This has some really neat photos:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice pictures. It caught me off guard when the one of the kids actually riding the goats came up near the end of the video.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep, ridden in a goat cart with my best friend many times in parades. It is alot of fun.
I still have my pony cart and several different sizes of harness but sadly no horses or ponies left on the ranch.

On my tv stand right now I have a picture of my 2nd boy ... he is riding a Togg doe named, Rocky Ford Janna. Janna was a very gentle doe and loved little babies, human and goats. My son loved to ride around on Janna instead of the pony. I think my son is three or four in the picture.

I have an electric golf cart for going to the mailbox in. I've been thinking of going goat power instead.onder:


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Link saved and emailed to family and friends. That's awesome.

Enjoy the Day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So neat


----------

